# Commercial Lease Agreement



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

Im looking for a sample/generic Commercial Lease agreement that I can take a look at to see what is generally covered.

Ive found a few on the net but they seem to be quite short and not comprehensive.

if you have anything please let me know, or even if you have a lease yourself and wouldnt mind me taking a look, it would be appreciated. 

cheers

p.s. its for a workshop/garage


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Try clickdocs.co.uk, they might have something


----------

